# Just ordered my wheels!



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Just got done ordering my wheels from CBWheels.com, and I don't think they charged me for shipping!!! Woohoo! I have to wait 7-10 days, but I'm game! My mom is pissed because I kept bugging her about it, but hey, I'm a happy man so who cares! Haha. BTW, I got the RS Limited Ikari's in Gunmetal. Which is...









I also got them mounted with Hankook Ventus tires, just because they came with the package. So I'm definately going to post pics once I get installed. The gunmetal will perfectly match my car color. I got the DropZone Adj. Coilovers they had there too. I know I know, I should've gotten GC, but I'm out of money as it is now, I mean I might as well give them a shot. I read good things about them on the Altima forum. So by the end of next week, be expecting pics!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nice wheels good luck with them...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice... post some pics of the car with your new rims when you get a chance.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

those are actually some damn nice looking wheels, but what the hell kind of tires are Hankook Ventus? im betting youll have to replace those pretty soon.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Actually, the tread wear rating is 340, compared to Falken's 300 and Toyo's 280. I don't know how they will perform, but I did read about them before I ordered that package. I've heard about them, but never seen anyone with them. It says they're Low-Profile look, and their tread looks like it will perform in Wet and Dry. So I'll give them a try. I mean they're cheap, look good, and tread wear is damn good. I'll get plenty of pics when I get them on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

I just got Falken Ziex 512. 340 tread rating. A traction...A temp. 236 shipped for 205/50/15's. Good tire for price.

Kyle


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Please let everyone know how these Hancook tires work out for you. I have recently seen ads for these tires. My only experience with them was being stranded in the middle of no where between nicarauga and costa rica! Must say, the roads were horrible where I was and I was being hard on the tires, funny now, but I remember wondering what the hell a Hankook tire was!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

That's really reassuring!! But thanks for the warning. When you said the roads sucked and you drove the crap out of your tires, do you think that's what the problem was? What actually happened? I mean to the tire. The roads here are pretty good compared to other places I've been. So I'm not that worried about blown tires or bent rims. I still think about it every once in a while tho!


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

I want to know how those tires hold out also. I have seen them in ads here and there with no luck. And who makes the copilovers you bought?

Brent


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Dropzone*

I know I should've gone with the GC, but I got the Dropzone because they had them at the same place I ordered my wheels from for 179 instead of 300 or so for the GC's. I got them because they're about the same price as reg. springs except they're adjustable. And I really wanted adjustables.


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Absolutely the roads were at fault, not the tires! The ventrus line of tires looks fine to me, just you are the first to mention buying these tires and I was just curious as to how they work out for you. Sorry if I freaked you out! It wasn't that long ago I had never heard of falken! Let us know about your opinion.


Russellc


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Ok good. THAT makes me feel much better. My order should be getting here today, at least it better, damn FedEx/UPS. I can't check on where my order is on there website so it was pointless to tell me I can do that. Oh well, I sure hope it's here today!!


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeh bro i orderd some rims there to recently like yesterday haha im waiting but it never said nethyng about how long or nothing adn its not in UPS system yet so i gotta wait im in NY and the place is in FL. so im guessing a week or so. its free shipping btw


----------



## egizle6 (Mar 16, 2004)

These look exactly like these. The originals WedsSports, true baller rims $$$$
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43955&item=2469002345
I'd take yours since I'm not into dropping 1500 bucks on a set of 15's. I'm also thinking of pick these up for my SE-R once my new sr20de gets installed. Post some pics once you get them


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you realize that this thread is almost 2 years old?


----------



## HawkINX4 (Mar 6, 2004)

theyre still nice rims though LOL hehe by now he must have scuffs, scratches, and everything


----------

